# Montgomery ward coal/wood burning stove



## Mommadoo (Jun 15, 2021)

I have bought an old Montgomery ward pot belly stove in auction years ago. I would like to use it and find out more information on it like how old it is, if I could order parts for it, what is the best stove pipe  and damper plus if using a fan on the pipe thay pushs the heat out more worth buying for it, the best oval to round pipe, how to measure the hole to get one that fits in the hole.
it's in a real good condition, only had to replace to screw on one of the legs, it looks like maybe it wasn't used or just once, the shaker is in very good shape, the inside the oval pipe hole on top shows no evidents of a pipe being in it ay all, the stove pipe hole on top is oval, the outside the door that u put wood in it is plain, no wrighting no design. it says on the inside door it's from  from Montgomery ward and the state, on top inside the pipe hole it says 50 cannon other than that I have no clue on the history of this at all, been looking all over the internet and nothing, some comes close to it but different door or the bottom door has a round vent thing on it,would like to know what kind of stove pipe to look for to buy and use this, can anybody help me out ?  we need to use it winter gets cold and my potbelly stove is cheaper than buying a new one.
Here are some pictures before I cleaned it up and the last picture is all cleaned up
Thank you


----------



## begreen (Jun 15, 2021)

That is a coal stove.  It can burn wood, but poorly. The stove must be installed safely. It needs to have the proper clearances of 36" from combustibles. Is that a solid masonry wall behind the stove or brick-like paneling? What type of chimney system is the stove connecting to? Post a shot further back so that we can see the whole setup. The avatar picture seems to show stovepipe already on the stove.


----------



## Mommadoo (Aug 10, 2021)

It has cement board behind the real bricks, I went back over the mortar with a high fire proof coaking, underneath is 2 or 3 inch thick bricks, I found a pipe that fits the oval hole, have a double wall damper too but dont know how high to go with the pipe ?, the pipe is going through the wall not the ceiling since there is a loft above it.
I wish I knew how old this thing is too ? We will be needing this soon since its August now so I need to finish it, it will be our only heat for the winter. I love this thing so many tried to get me to sale it to them but I wont, I have seen this stove with a round vent in the main door like the one on the bottom, it liked like it never been used or even had a pipe on it either, had to replace one bolt on the leg that is it. Need to find new pens for the top door hinges too, need to know were to look for one.
Am excited to finely use this
Here is some more pictures and measurements. Last picture is the measurements from the top of the stove to the ceiling which is about 44 inches. If anybody can help me out on getting this finished I would highly thankful since I am doing this on my own.


----------



## Mommadoo (Aug 10, 2021)

I forgot a picture of the hinge I should have said the pins that goes in the hinge, did one ever had a ash thing to pull out to dump the ash out ? Or what of shape of a shelve to get the ash out ? The paper in it now was me doing a test burn to see any cracks or were I needed to seal it.


----------



## bholler (Aug 10, 2021)

Mommadoo said:


> It has cement board behind the real bricks, I went back over the mortar with a high fire proof coaking, underneath is 2 or 3 inch thick bricks, I found a pipe that fits the oval hole, have a double wall damper too but dont know how high to go with the pipe ?, the pipe is going through the wall not the ceiling since there is a loft above it.
> I wish I knew how old this thing is too ? We will be needing this soon since its August now so I need to finish it, it will be our only heat for the winter. I love this thing so many tried to get me to sale it to them but I wont, I have seen this stove with a round vent in the main door like the one on the bottom, it liked like it never been used or even had a pipe on it either, had to replace one bolt on the leg that is it. Need to find new pens for the top door hinges too, need to know were to look for one.
> Am excited to finely use this
> Here is some more pictures and measurements. Last picture is the measurements from the top of the stove to the ceiling which is about 44 inches. If anybody can help me out on getting this finished I would highly thankful since I am doing this on my own.


That is way to close to the wall if there is wood directly behind that brick.


----------



## Mommadoo (Aug 10, 2021)

It has cement board behind the real bricks, I went back over the mortar with a high fire proof coaking, underneath is 2 or 3 inch thick bricks, I found a pipe that fits the oval hole, have a double wall damper too but dont know how high to go with the pipe ?, the pipe is going through the wall not the ceiling since there is a loft above it.
I wish I knew how old this thing is too ? We will be needing this soon since its August now so I need to finish it, it will be our only heat for the winter. I love this thing so many tried to get me to sale it to them but I wont, I have seen this stove with a round vent in the main door like the one on the bottom, it liked like it never been used or even had a pipe on it either, had to replace one bolt on the leg that is it. Need to find new pens for the top door hinges too, need to know were to look for one.
Am excited to finely use this
Here is some more pictures and measurements. ..nnnnb;  bbvbcfcvvbvcccbbfvnnnnb


bholler said:


> That is way to close to the wall if there is wood directly behind that brick.


There is cement board behind the bricks behind that is cement board with a metal brackets that hold the cement boards away from the wall the brackets that stick out away from the wall about an inch or 2


----------



## bholler (Aug 10, 2021)

Mommadoo said:


> It has cement board behind the real bricks, I went back over the mortar with a high fire proof coaking, underneath is 2 or 3 inch thick bricks, I found a pipe that fits the oval hole, have a double wall damper too but dont know how high to go with the pipe ?, the pipe is going through the wall not the ceiling since there is a loft above it.
> I wish I knew how old this thing is too ? We will be needing this soon since its August now so I need to finish it, it will be our only heat for the winter. I love this thing so many tried to get me to sale it to them but I wont, I have seen this stove with a round vent in the main door like the one on the bottom, it liked like it never been used or even had a pipe on it either, had to replace one bolt on the leg that is it. Need to find new pens for the top door hinges too, need to know were to look for one.
> Am excited to finely use this
> Here is some more pictures and measurements. ..nnnnb;  bbvbcfcvvbvcccbbfvnnnnb
> ...


Ok are there air passages at the bottom and top of that brick to allow cooling air to circulate?   What is the actual distance to combustible material?


----------



## Mommadoo (Aug 10, 2021)

begreen said:


> That is a coal stove.  It can burn wood, but poorly. The stove must be installed safely. It needs to have the proper clearances of 36" from combustibles. Is that a solid masonry wall behind the stove or brick-like paneling? What type of chimney system is the stove connecting to? Post a shot further back so that we can see the whole setup. The avatar picture seems to show stovepipe already on the stove.



It has cement board  behind the bricks, the cement board is attached to a brase/ bracket that sticks away from the wall about a inch or 2 this is the way I did it,  cement board than the bricks after that i put on high heat fvaulking for stoves over the mortar just have protections from the wall


----------



## bholler (Aug 10, 2021)

Mommadoo said:


> It has cement board  behind the bricks, the cement board is attached to a brase/ bracket that sticks away from the wall about a inch or 2 this is the way I did it,  cement board than the bricks after that i put on high heat fvaulking for stoves over the mortar just have protections from the wall


We understand that.  But we are trying to figure out if your setup is safe.


What is the distance from the stove to combustible materials?


----------



## begreen (Aug 11, 2021)

Without the ventilated space behind the brick, the closest the stove can be to the studs (assuming this is the nearest combustible) is 18 inches. Does it also look like there is a low ceiling?  I am not sure what the NFPA ruling is on this. I think it's at least 84" room height, but am not sure about the minimum above the stove top.


----------



## john26 (Aug 12, 2021)

Mommadoo said:


> We will be needing this soon since its August now so I need to finish it, it will be our only heat for the winter.


Have you ever heated house solely on a wood stove?  I think you maybe in for a long winter heating with that stove.  Its a lot of to keep a modern EPA stove burning 24/7.


----------

